# Amber Goo- Day 132



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

Sassy is at day 132 of her pregnancy, and it looks like she's in labor (Gulp!). She's always a loudmouth, but this morning, she's been hollering non-stop, and has an amber goo discharge. We've got her in a kidding stall, away from the others. She's a first time freshener. Mini-Lamancha, but built like a pure Nigerian. On the small side. Daddy is a mini Nubian.

So, my first stupid question is: will I know for sure when her water breaks? Every time she squats to pee, I start thinking "OMG!"

Guess I should mention that this is our first goat birth. Doesn't matter how much reading I did ahead of time, everything is going out of my head now.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

It is way too early. Not good.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

You will definitely know when her water breaks. It is a very loud gush, as if a hose was turned on, and a big pile of mucus on the ground. She will have large mucus strings hanging from her, with some blood in it.

Is there any chance she was bred earlier? How big is her udder?
Can you take a picture of the discharge?


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

*Actually 134 days - Picture, cam link*

GoatCam link: http://cam.serenity-woods.net
click the link for whichever browser you have.


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

The first date she could have been bred is Jan. 19th. We don't keep a buck, and that's the day her boyfriend arrived. He stayed for a month, but I'm pretty sure he got both Sassy and Meg on the first day. 

She has calmed down quite a bit now. Lying down, and less talking.

Her udder has been growing steadily for the last week or so. It isn't huge, but it's definitely larger than it has been.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

This is definitely not good. That is a lot of bloody mucus. She is probably aborting. You may want to go in and check to see if there's a kid there. I have heard of kids living at day 130, though.

The cam link does not work for me :shrug:


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers going your way. Does look like you need to go in or get a vet.


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, good news and bad news. Sassy delivered twins, one healthy, and the other stillborn. The first little guy (at least, I think it's a guy) is active, talking to mom, standing on his own. has nursed several times, but not for long. Seems to be doing quite well.










Sassy has passed the afterbirth and is being a wonderful momma. Did not need to go in, thank goodness.

We're taking turns, watching over them in the barn. How long do you usually give it before you figure everything's ok, and they are safe to leave on their own. I'm kinda worried about her stepping on him.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

That is terrific news! I am so glad to hear that it went okay. Momma will soon learn where he is and not step on him. You can leave him alone for the night and she can snuggle with him. He looks pretty full-term to me.

What a sweet picture that is!!! Great job Sassy :thumbup: Congrats on the new buckling, but sorry about the stillborn. That would explain the blood that happened earlier.


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

I am sorry about your still born...But congratulations on your precious boy? (just hold him against you so that you are looking at underneath stomach area and check for a set of balls.

He looks gorgeous and mum looks like she is doing a great job. If he has nursed off her they should be fine and she wouldn't hurt him. Have you got some iodine to put in an old empty pill bottle? and then just place unbillical cord in it and tip bottle towards stomach - easiest way to dip his umbillical cord - this stops infection in the naval.

Someone else will prob give lots better directions!!!

Beautiful picture - so happy you have a lovely kid and mum is doing well!!!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Are you the one watching right now?


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

Owned- that's my son in the barn now. I'm about to go take a turn next. We're trying to set up phones as a temporary "baby monitor" for tonight.

Selah- yep, we got iodine on the cord already. Thanks for the reminder though.

Trinity- I'll try to get a better look when I got out. He was rather indignant the last time I was trying to check


----------

